# General Fantasy Writing Thread



## JasonLudwig (May 17, 2012)

I am really excited about my novel(obviously) and would like to build a community of fledgling writers that will discuss and support each others work.  I will be looking into self-publishing as well as tradition very soon and am trying to use social media to share it with others.  I am sure every one of us can benefit from a shared following.  

So who's out there in a similar stage? What are you working on?  Who are your influences?  What challenges are you struggling with?  

I'll go first:  I've been working on my book for a little over two years now and its in its fifth revision. Its a fantasy genre piece taking place in a purely anthropomorphic world. Yes, I said it. They are all animal people. Now laugh if you will, its only natural.  Here is my working synopsis!

Among the Viakov, the black bearfolk of Nith, a height of less than seven feet means you’re a runt.  If that wasn’t bad enough, young Abnayrn can’t find a single trade that he’s decent in either.  Needless-to-say, he’s having a difficult time passing into adulthood.   

But the arrival of Master Toothless changes everything when he is chosen to be the famous bard’s assistant.  That week, Abnayrn learns that the simple life he has always longed for never truly existed.  Unhinged, the young bearfolk chooses to leave home in search for a purpose. 

The epic that follows invites the reader to journey with Abnayrn as he discover the visceral world of Nith, where the brave bearfolk are preyed upon by warped beasts and the spirits of an eldritch race vie for control over the living to continue the war that brought about their extinction.  

Accompanied by the stalwart Trilt, a mousefolk protector who becomes his closest friend, the misadventure that follows introduces him to an eccentric cast of role models and the experiences that forge him into a warrior and leader.  Caught in the worst storm of the season, Abnayrn and Trilt stumble upon the settlement of Pitch Pines, a woeful place preyed upon for generations by a curse, betrayed by its own, and now standing on the brink of eradication.  Forced to place their fate in the paws of the two travelers, the survivors give the main character that which he has longed for; purpose.

A Viakov’s Tale is the first installment in a trilogy that will focus on the Ursicaen, the three bearfolk races of Nith but will also illuminate a rich world where a new cast of characters will play out a gritty yet intimate threatre of medieval fantasy adventures.


----------



## Kelise (May 17, 2012)

Your first paragraph sounds like what we have going here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/3365-mythic-scribes-blood-pact.html - or after you've been around for a while, partner up with a critiquing partner or group. 

Really, all of your questions are answered elsewhere in the forum. You may get more out of it if you look around and join in with a few threads


----------



## JasonLudwig (May 17, 2012)

You're right.  This is a big community though and the number of threads available for reveiw is dizzying.  Can you suggest a place to start?  I've done a lot of research into publishing, submissions, agents, etc.  It may sound brash or arrogant, but I want to jump right into the thick of the community and contribute as much as I might benefit from it.


----------



## Kelise (May 17, 2012)

We have quite a few published authors here and possibly have a thread of each step of the way, so it really depends on which section of publishing, submissions and agents you want to add your thoughts to. 

I suggest to just take it slow, take a look through the latest posts and see what's being discussed  Welcome!


----------



## JasonLudwig (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Kelise.  I'll look around.  I have a lot of energy, as you might have noticed.


----------

